# keeping cool



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

This will be my 1st hot season working on a line with fire. Our dress code is all black. I have ordered myself a dozen "cooldannas" and will try them out tonight. We do not have to wear our chef's jackets unless we go out to the dining room so that helps I'm looking for any other ideas on keeping cool.


----------



## jonpcooks (May 9, 2008)

Drink lots of water. 
Take any breaks in the walk-in cooler.
If you can, hook up a small fan?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Seriously . . . some Sahara desert dwellers wear all black. Why? They wear loose clothes and the hot black makes an updraft which helps cool them. No kidding! Wear light, loose-fitting clothes.


----------



## lesstalkmoreroc (May 12, 2008)

Large sink.
filled with ice and water,
when you get a chance
go bobbing for the plug.


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

JonPCooks, yep, I am right by the ice machine. I am going to keep a glass by my work station.

OregonYeti, I may get a size larger set of T-shirts.

LessTalkMoreRoc ...... I like that idea :lol:


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

When our manager went to China, we accidentally broke the air conditioner. I remember taking an order, going into the kitchen, and NO ONE was there! I walked back out and asked the bus girl if she knew where anyone was. She shook her head and I said "well, I'm gonna go steal a minute in the freezer, it's really hot", I walked into the freezer, and there's our entire staff! 8 people crammed in a little freezer! Very funny, very awkward experience....

As for your little problem, I can't offer any additional advice. Would it be possible to keep a damp dish towel across the back of your neck? That would cool you down very efficiently. 


I wish you luck.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

100% Cotton is your friend in this...
And the next part is gonna sound absotively nutz, but I'll recommend that you wear long sleeves.
The reasoning for this is:
a) you are not directly exposing your skin to the heat of the stoves...
b) you minimize the rapid evaporation of your sweat, allowing it to actually cool your skin as it's intended to...

I base this suggestion from working Fire & Rescue operations at Phoenix International Raceway (Phoenix Arizona), wearing a three layer Nomex fire suit, over a single layer set of Nomex long john turtle neck underwear, which was over common cotton briefs and tee-shirt, with a pair of Nomex socks over plain old cotton socks stuffed into Nomex lined leather boots. Add in the Nomex head sock, and three layer Nomex & leather gloves, the only thing exposed was my eyes and bridge of my nose... All of this in 100+ degree F heat

Simple story is, the cotton absorbs the sweat, and it "breathes", allowing for the evaporative cooling action that your body intended.

Get a little breeze (fan whatever) blowing across your body, and you'll be relatively comfortable.

You'll be "stinky", but alive...

But most important, hydrate properly. No caffiene, no soda/pop. Good old water.

Stay away from synthetics. They don't breathe, and burn too well...


----------

